
Coronavirus Dashboard (View on Desktop) - selexin
https://www.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6
======
RyanShook
I think this is the most reliable data source on COVID-19 for the general
public. Was previously looking at a few other trackers but this one has broad
numbers and specific cases.

